# Game 3: San Antonio @ Dallas



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 5th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (2-0)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (1-1)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (22.0 PPG - 5.5 APG - 2.0 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (10.0 PPG - 2.5 RPG - 3.0 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.0 PPG - 3.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.0 PPG - 10.0 RPG - 4.0 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.0 PPG - 4.0 RPG - 1.5 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.5 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
F/C -Robert Horry (8.0 PPG - 7.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (4.5 PPG - 1.5 RPG - 2.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (5.0 PPG - 4.0 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.5 PPG - 1.5 APG - 3 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (3.0 PPG - 1.5 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (3.0 PPG - 2.0 APG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Jason Terry (22.0 PPG - 2.5 APG - 3.0 RPG)
SG - Doug Christie (2.0 PPG - 3.5 RPG - 2.5 APG)
SF - Josh Howard (13.5 PPG - 7.5 RPG - 1.5 STL)
PF - Dirk Nowitzki (22.0 PPG - 10.5 RPG - 2.5 BLK)
C - Erick Dampier (3.5 PPG - 6.0 RPG - 1.0 APG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Marquis Daniels (10.5 PPG - 4.5 RPG)
F - Keith Van Horn (13.0 PPG - 8.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PG - Devin Harris (7.5 PPG - 1.0 APG)
C - Desagana Diop (0.0 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 2.5 BLK)
PG - Darrell Armstrong (2.5 PPG - 2.5 APG)
PF - Josh Powell (N/A)
C - DJ Mbenga (N/A)


Dallas has revamped it's image over the past few years by letting Nash and Finley go and by bringing in Avery to replace Don Nelson. They are geared more for a halfcourt defensive- style of basketball more than ever, but we'll see whether or not that makes them title contenders. They have a lot of talent, and they have a coach who knows how the Spurs work, so that might make this matchup tougher than ever. The key for the Spurs offensively is points in the paint, and the key defensively is to contest all jumpers from Dallas. They still don't have a low post threat, so their offense still relies on jumpers and the pick-and-roll. Hopefully Manu is ready to go, because if not, it could be a long night for us. I'd love to see Parker keep up his fantastic play, but I'd feel a lot better if Manu had his game going on to. I won't be the least bit surprised if we lose, but I'm still expecting a win.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

heres my so popular yet incorrect prediction 

Spurs: 86
Mavs: 92

Mavs come out ready to play, Spurs play hard, but a trey by Dirk puts the game out of reach.

Tim Duncan: 24 Points, 11 Boards, 4 Dimes
Dirk Nowitzki: 31 Points, 6 Boards, 7 Dimes


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Spurs 106
Mavs 92

Spurs D is too much for Mavs. Manu goes crazy in this one.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

this is gonna be such a good game, really looking forward to it


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great game. Spurs lose. 84-103. There was nothing that could stop Dirk and Devin.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

it's really really kind of hard for the spurs to guard the mavs this year

when the mavs have damp at the 5, dirk at the 4, kvh at the 3, josh at the 2 and terry or harris at the 1 who is duncan going to guard.

you can even put christie at the 1 and make parker shoot over him.

I still think the mavs need another outside shooter though.

the mavs are a very lengthy team. They have athletes and for once we have some size in the middle (uggh that sounded mad **** so no ****) 

they have quickness and disrupt the passing lane with that speed.

duncan did not have a good game. damp is really strong so he makes duncan work then when you bring someone like christie, howard, terry or harris down to double it really limits what duncan can do because he's really slow and unathletic.

most importantly when damp gets in foul trouble the mavs have diop (another big body) who can defend and block shots unlike going out there with bradley (who was a poster child for anyone) the team is alot diff this year.

the offensive side of the game is what worries me for the mavs. still not enough assists but it was a hell of alot better tonight against one of the best defensive teams in the league


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

They pulled away at the end but it really wasn't as much a "blowout" as the final score indicated. Parker played great tonight which was good to see but some of the role players need to step up more.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

As dissapointing as this loss was, I'm just too blown away with how awesome Parker played to really be too dissapointed. He was just amazing. I guess he was hogging the ball a little, but can ya blame him when he was that hot? If Parker keeps this up for just another couple of months, there shouldn't be any doubt in anyone's mind about him being in the ASG.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Dirk played SF, i didnt know a 7 footer can play SF


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Is anybody else concerned about Manu? I know he's been hurt but still he hasn't even looked the same and hasn't even had a decent game yet


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I was gone for the whole weekend and none of the articles that I have read give me a really good idea of how we lost. Did we just play poorly offensively and they were on fire? I was pretty ticked off when I found out that 82-0 is now out of the question.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, Dallas has beaten us by over 60 points combined the last two games, probably even 70 points. I'm not worried about how we match up with the Mavericks though. It was their season home opener, and the Spurs were on their first road game on the 2nd night of a back-to-back. That's not an excuse to get pounded on, but it's something that has to be considered at least.


I'm concerned with Ginobili. We're going to have one miserable 5 game road trip if he doesn't get it going.


----------

